# new to all dis need help plz



## chris1668 (Feb 8, 2005)

hi im new to this so plz bare with me:

i am only like 8 and a half stone and skinny ( 5"9 tall), i was woundering what/how i need to do to get alot bigger and get 6 pac ect. could any1 help me plz on what to eat and a routine on excercise, because im usally a fuzzy eater and want to be bigger and how long will it take to c the outcome of my self


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5071

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=4859

and the important one

http://www.regimenx.netfirms.com/


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

^^^ bump to those links

chicken and milk all the whey baby! all the whey!


----------

